# Randlösung



## Tabor12 (4. Aug. 2012)

Hallo !

Wir benötigen bitte Hilfe. Anbei ein Foto vom jetzigen Bauzustand unseres Teiches. Was meint ihr, geht hier ein Filtergraben ? Das Wasser wird bis ca. 10 cm unter die Randleisten kommen. Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung ? Die Betonbretter sind die Kapillarsperre, die Folie wird darübergezogen, wir wollen sie mit Ufermatte noch überziehen, würde das gehen ? Wir wären sehr froh über viele Ideen  

LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Guten Morgen Irene,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen Ufergraben(?), wenn ich mich nicht irre. Deine Rasenkantensteine wären ein guter Uferwall. Rund um den Teich gräbst Du eine Rinne (evtl. mit verschiedenen Tiefen). Die Folie und die Ufermatte ziehst Du über den Uferwall jetzt in den Ufergraben. Im Anschluss brauchst Du eine neue Kapillarsperre. Am einfachsten klemmst Du die Folie zwischen zwei Steinen ein. Wichtig ist, dass diese einige Zentimeter niedriger liegt als Dein Uferwall, damit das Regenwasser ablaufen kann und nicht in den Teich läuft.

In den Ufergraben kommt normale Muttererde. Der Wasserstand im Teich und UG ist immer gleich. In den verschieden Tiefen des UG kannst Du Wasserpflanzen setzen und/oder ein Moorbeet anlegen. Der Uferwall wird ebenfalls bepflanzt, und nächstes Jahr dürfte die Ufermatte nicht mehr zu sehen sein.

Ein Filtergraben ist ein separates, dicht bewachsenes Pflanzenbecken, welches dazu dient dem Teich die Nährstoffe zu entziehen. Dazu wird das Sediment an der tiefsten Stelle Deines Teichs abgesaugt und durch Schwerkraft in den FG geleitet. Oder willst Du das?

Die Ufermatte auf Deinen Rasenkantensteinen enden zu lassen geht natürlich auch. Für mich sieht jedoch ein seicht auslaufendes Ufer natürlicher als eine 10 cm. senkrechte Kante. Da würde ich den Wasserstand erhöhen und den Rand anders gestalten.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tabor12 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

@ Thomas: Danke für deine Antwort. Natürlich meinte ich einen Ufergraben.

d.h. die Kapillarsperre kann einige cm niedriger sein dann aussen als jetzt die Betonrandsteine ? Habe ich das richtig verstanden ? Also der AUssenrand macht uns wirklich Kopfzerbrechen - wenn ich die Kapillarsperre dann zwischen den Steinen einklemme wie mach ich die dann wieder unsichtbar wenn ich keine Steine drüberschütten möchte sondern ein möglichst natürliches Ufer haben will  Der Rand macht uns etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
Wie findest du den Teich sonst wie wir ihn bisher gemacht haben ?  Passts im großen und ganzen ? Die erste Stufe wird noch aufgeschüttet damit der Wasserstand max. 15 cm dann hat.


LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Irene,

ja richtig, der äusserste Rand muss(!) niedriger sein, damit das nährstoffreiche Wasser des Ufergrabens auch bei Starkregen nicht in den Teich laufen kann.

Auf den ersten beiden Bildern unten siehst Du einen Teil meines Ufergrabens. Den Wall habe ich auch mit Rasenkantensteinen angelegt (damit ich z.B. auch darauf laufen könnte).

Der Rand ist auch für mich immer der schwierigste Teil. Du kannst z.B. einen Stein (alternativ Rasenkantensteine) auf den Boden legen, die Folie darüber ziehen und einen weiteren oben drauf legen (Du hast im Garten ja schon Einige liegen). Damit ist die Folie versteckt. Falls noch etwas fehlt, für wenige Euros gibt es die günstigsten Steine in einem Steinbruch. Im Baumarkt ist es eindeutig zu teuer. 

Dein Ufer ist ja etwas höher als das Umland. Wenn Du nicht zu viele Steine sehen möchtest, kannst Du von außen Erde anfüllen und das Ganze bepflanzen. Es darf nur keine Verbindung zwischen Erde und Deiner Folie bestehen. Eventuell kannst Du diese dünnen Rasenbegrenzungen aus Plastik oder (mein Favorit) noch einen Stein dazwischen schieben oder so..... 

Bei mir ist es etwas anders, d.h. mein Umland ist zum großen Teil leicht höher als der Teich (siehe Bild), was wesentlich schwieriger zu gestalten ist.

Ansonsten sieht das doch schon ganz gut aus. Soll es eigentlich ein Pflanzenteich werden oder willst du Fische rein setzen?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Irene,

Tom hat ja alles schon richtig beschrieben, da gibt es nichts mehr anzufügen.
Du kannst ja mal in meiner Signatur auf Teichumbau klicken, dort hab ich beschrieben,
wie ich es gemacht habe, das ist eigentlich so, wie es bei Dir auch werden soll.


LG Markus


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hi Irene, 
naja, das Problem - wie schon häufiger andiskutiert - ist halt, dass du im Moment schon einen stabilen Randabschluss gebaut hast (_wie schön der im Einzelnen ist, sieht man auf dem Foto nicht so genau, scheint aber ganz ordentlich, oder?_), und jetzt kommt dieser Tipp "_*zieh' eine - ziemlich unansehliche - Ufermatte drüber und mach' noch mal einen ganz neuen Randabschluss bzw. eine Kapillarsperre weiter außen*_".

Das _*kann* _man sicher machen. Wenn es allerdings eher ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden soll und du mit deinem Beton-Außenabschluss ansonsten zufrieden bist, fände ich es logischer, die Folie von innen z.B. mit einer Metallkante am Beton festzuklemmen. Dann hast du bereits eine stabile Kapillarsperre und musst nur noch nach innen deine verschiedenen Pflanzzonen anlegen und gestalten. 
Außen um das Betonmäuerchen kannst du dann z.B. einen Steingarten anlegen.

Einen Ufergraben kann man machen, in einigen Fällen bietet er sich vielleicht sogar an; er *muss *aber auf keinen Fall immer sein, und er sieht oft recht seltsam aus. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tabor12 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Danke für eure Antworten erstmal. Ja, es soll ein Pflanzenteich werden, ohne Fische. 
Hmmm - wie soll das gehen mit der Kapillarsperre innerhalb der Betonsteine ? Das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.

LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Stefan,

habe mich schon gefragt wo Du bleibst 

Du hast vollkommen recht. Müssen muss Irene nicht. Ungefragt hätte ich es auch nicht vorgeschlagen. Aber sie hat ja direkt nach dem Ufergraben gefragt und sich damit wahrscheinlich schon beschäftigt(?). Dieser geht nur mit der Ufermatte,.....welche ich eher als unsichtbar (anstatt unansehnlich) bezeichnen würde, da diese ja bewächst. Durch die von Irene geplante Terrasse in 15cm Tiefe wird man bei entsprechender Bepflanzung nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht einmal den Uferwall mehr sehen (bei mir knabbern leider die Koi sofort alles ab, was auch nur leicht hinunterhängt). Ein dicht bewachsener, flach auslaufender Ufergraben sieht, nach meinem Verständnis, auch nie seltsam aus. Und Irene hat ja genug Platz.

Die eigentlichen Vorteile (Trennung von nährstoffreichen und -armen Wasser) des UG (hier sind wir uns ja einig) werden in einem reinem Pflanzenteich oder Naturteich (wen dem hier so ist, was ich nicht weiß) sicher nicht so deutlich, dass es unbedingt sein müsste.

Viele stellen hinterher fest, dass die Randbepflanzung eigentlich am schönsten ist und am wenigsten Platz einnimmt. Das könnte man hier halt jetzt noch korrigieren. Es ist zugegeben etwas mehr Arbeit beim Bau, der Wassergarten, d.h. die flache Uferbewachsung würde dadurch aber etwas mehr Raum einnehmen und der Gestaltungsrahmen erweitert. 

Der Ufergraben ist später dafür am pflegeleichtesten. Man nimmt einfach die Erde aus dem Garten und ob die Erdballen der gekauften Pflanzen mit Klärschlamm oder sonstigem Dünger versetzt sind spielt hier absolut keine Rolle,...im Teich kommt es immer auf die Menge des Nährstoffeintrags an. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Irene,

Deinen letzten Beitrag hatte ich noch nicht gelesen, als ich eben meine Antwort verfasst habe.

Du kannst die Folie mit einer Aluschiene oder einem Klemmprofil befestigen (oder Steine darauf legen, was Du glaub ich nicht willst). Auch hier kannst Du die Ufermatte verwenden (habe ich auch teilweise so gemacht) um die Folie vollständig zu verstecken. Du schraubst (oder klemmst) die Folie und die Ufermatte zusammen fest. Vorher drehst Du die UM auf links und lässt diese dann über die Schiene nach unten in den Teich auf Deine oberste Terrasse hängen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich machen!?! 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Irene,

ob mit oder ohne Ufergraben, kommst du um eine Kapillarsperre nicht herum. d.h. irgendwie muss die Folie über dem Wasserstand senkrecht bzw. nach innen umgeklappt stehen.
Hier hatten wir kürzlich eine Diskussion (ca. ab Seite 5)  "mit oder ohne Ufergraben".

Wenn deine jetzige Betonkante der äußerste Teichrand werden soll, so gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Wie Stefan schon schrieb, eine Metallschien, die an den Beton angedübelt wird und in die die Folie eingeklemmt werden kann. 
Ich würde von innen und außen noch Erde anschütten, so dass ein flaches Ufer entsteht. Die Folie dann über der Betonkante mit Steinen fixieren. 
Zur Randgestaltung gibt es hier einige Beiträge, die macht jeder anders.


----------



## Kolja (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

@ Thomas, du hast ja schon alles geschrieben, da war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten erstmal. Ja, es soll ein Pflanzenteich werden, ohne Fische.
> Hmmm - wie soll das gehen mit der Kapillarsperre innerhalb der Betonsteine ? Das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.
> 
> LG Irene



Hi Irene, 
man kann da relativ preisgünstig Aluschienen finden (laufen, glaub ich, unter "Traufblech" oder so im Baumarkt). die kann man mit der einen Seite am Beton andübeln und mit der anderen Seite die Folie durch runterdrücken fixieren) - hm, stell dir ein "A" ohne Querstrebe vor. Der links aufsteigende Schenkel wird angedübelt, der rechte absteigende Schenkel wird runtergedrückt, dazwischen die Folie. Der Teich bzw. das Wasser ist natürlich rechts, links der Beton :smoki.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Randlösung*

Hallo Irene,

ich hoffe, wir haben Dich jetzt nicht restlos verwirrt. Die Kapillarsperre an Beton oder einer Mauer herzustellen ist eigentlich am einfachsten, da es hier ja keine Erdberührung gibt.

Einen Tip habe ich noch:

Die Mauer hinten (vor den Rosen) bleibt ja wahrscheinlich so, d.h. da geht es im Wasser dann senkrecht runter(?). Auch hier kannst Du die Folie mit einer Schiene oberhalb des gewünschten Wasserspiegels festschrauben. Am wichtigsten ist immer, dass die Folie nicht sichtbar ist, da diese durch die UV-Strahlung leidet. Deshalb meine Empfehlung die UM drüber zu klappen, was auch besser aussieht, da man dann weder Schiene noch Folie sieht.

Da Du hier keine Terrasse im Wasser hast, wo Du die Ufermatte auflegen und mit Sand beschweren kannst, würde diese aufschwimmen. Du kannst hier die Version mit Pflanztasche nehmen, welche durch das Gewicht der Bepflanzung von selbst hält. 

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

